# Follicle Size & Number at Day 5 of Stimms - What is Good?



## Jess2010

Hi

Hoping someone may be able to put my mind at rest, we had our first scan for day 5 of stimming today and I only have 9 follicles which are 16mm, 13mm, 13mm, 12mm, 12mm, 9mm, 8mm, 7mm, 2mm. I'm worried this isn't enough or are more likely to grow in the next few days?  The nurse sat on the fence and didn't really comment either way however she did say I was responding well and they didn't need to increase my Menopur (currently on 225).

Has anyone been told how many follicles are a good number / size to have for a successful EC and fertilisation?

Thanks

Jessica


----------



## Gribbie

Sounds like a good number and size for day 5 to me - I had about 10 follies on day 4 and 26 on day 12   best of luck to you.


----------



## cosmicgirl

On my day 5 scan I only had 4 follies and only 1 of them was over 10mm, they upped my meds slightly and I ended up getting 10 eggs so I'd say yours are looking very good


----------



## Jess2010

Thanks Cosmicgirl and Gribbie for your advice   - fingers crossed I can get them to keep growing!


----------



## sammij

hi jess

sounds like you are on a good start - but please please don't obsess about follie size etc.  on my last cycle i made a desicion not to ask about size / how many etc and ended up with 18!!

i think on my first scan there was a leading follicle and lots of little ones - but i was still determined not to obsess - in fact -the day before EC i was convinced i would get about 4 (had 4 & 6 on previous cycles) so you can imagine how surprised i was.

So i guess i'm saying - quality over quantity!!

lots of    for you

sxx


----------



## reb363

Hi Jess
It's a great number and they are a great size.
I only had one and am now 10 weeks pregnant - so relax you've got 9 times as many to work with   
Wishing you loads of luck.  
Reb


----------



## steffydill

Hi Jess,

Just wanted to say that I was exactly the same as you!! I worried about the number, the size and pretty much everything else in between. I eventually had  about 10 follies and got 7 eggs, 3 fertilised and I had 2 put back and am now in 2ww so hoping for a BFP. At the end of the day you have a good number and they will only move onto egg collection if they think they will get good results so whilst I didnt take the advice I am giving to you (I Never listen to myself lol   ) try to relax it is definately a good result and I will   that you get plenty of great big mature eggs!!! There are loads of woemn on here who had only 3 or 4 follies and have gone on to get their BFP so with 9 good sized follicles you should be fine,

Stef xx


----------



## Jess2010

Thanks Sammij –will definitely take your advice and take a chill pill!!!  
Reb363 – you have given me absolute amazing hope   – good luck with your pregnancy  
Steffydill – hopefully I can follow in your footsteps, you’ve really put my mind at rest – congratulations on getting to PUPO, and I hope the BFP comes soon.  
Really appreciate your messages, have got my PMA back!      
Thanks again
Jess
x


----------

